# Does anyone still smoke Tony Alvarez cigars?



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Tony Alvarez Cigars - CUBAN CRAFTERS

I remember there was a big fuss about these a while back and never got around to trying one. Does anybody know if the current lines are any good? As good as they used to be? And if so, what are some recommended ones to try?


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

no.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I just recently split some of the maduro robusto's with some gents on here. I found them to be very serviceable, especially at the price. In fact I may revisit one soon....


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

I recently tried a Barberpole that I've had resting for a few months. Excellent cigar though I did have some issues with inconsistent burn line (common from what I understand seeing as it has the alternating wrapper). Very tasty for the price and well worth the touch ups .


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't hesitate buying them. They are very good for the price, especially when they're on sale.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Emmett, that address in your profile is correct right?


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have abou lt 40 robustos and 25 barber poles aging in my coolidor right now. Awesome smokes for the price!


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> Emmett, that address in your profile is correct right?


Yep that's the right one. I'm out of town on business this week but I'll be back tomorrow. My wife said I got a package from Erie we were both stumped about, was that you?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Haha, ok good I was worried that it didn't show. I wanted it to be a surprise, but when I didn't hear anything i figured it was lost or your address was old. Glad it made it OK


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> Haha, ok good I was worried that it didn't show. I wanted it to be a surprise, but when I didn't hear anything i figured it was lost or your address was old. Glad it made it OK


Awesome  I'm excited now. Thanks so much man, I'll fire one up soon and report back!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

sweet! 

Enjoy the sticks


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

I got smacked with a facefull of Tony!

My wife got the brunt of attack as she was the to first get the package, but I didn't know the extent of the damage until I returned from my business trip. Stogie Jim hit me with three Tony Alvarez cigars, appear to be habano wrapper? Robusto size it looks like. The secondary explosion included a My Father Le Bijou corona gorda, and an Oliva G Maduro churchill I believe.

Thanks Jim! I will light one of these Tony's up after a little rest.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

No problem man, enjoy 

EDIT: Ohhh, they call that MF a Petit Robusto. It's a little firecracker!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Great job Jim! Enjoy those cigars, with rest they are very good!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Once they recover from the trip in the mail light em up man! They've got about 2 years on em already


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> Once they recover from the trip in the mail light em up man! They've got about 2 years on em already


It's hard for me not to light one up today! I think I will give it til this weekend at least for the first one.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry it took me so long to post up on this, but In the midst of the crazy holidays, traveling, and starting a new job, I finally got to light one of these bad boys up. I was blown away. If you hadn't told me, I would have thought I was smoking a $10 cigar. Not a $1.50 bundle! Maybe the age had something to do with it, but it was just the right amount of spice for me and very flavorful. Thanks again, I will be picking up a bundle of these as soon as my humidor has room!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you enjoyed em man! I love that stick, and with that much age, just really makes it POP!


----------

